
Ask HN: I just bought my first car. What tech should I check out? - faebi
Hey HN. I am not so young anymore but I just bought my first car. It is a used Hyundai i30 from 2012. I wasn‘t into cars before but now a whole new area of tech opened up for me. As I was starting to read about OBD interfaces I was wondering what you guys can tell me about cars seen as software developer. What products and websites should I definitively check out?
======
verdverm
YouTube is where mechanics are. A lot of people mod that car, you can find
them there as.well.

OBD tools will run you lots of money $2500+ for the good one. Don't buy a
cheapo one.

Cars are less about tech, more about mech. I lost interest very quick because
the setup cost is in the $10K+, and they always get worse over time. This is
the opposite of software. Fun if you like being a detective or debugging
software

~~~
verdverm
Building an AR tool could be interesting, I've pondered this idea

